# ISO Manhattan Clam Chowder with a "Roux"



## turquoise (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi,

Searching for a Manhattan-style clam chowder recipe (tomtoes included) which also has a butter/flour roux.

Kernel corn also part of the recipe.

Any ideas would be appreciated!!

Thanks,

Turquoise /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------

